

Law Enforcement needs a UI designer - dan_the_welder
http://www.knowgangs.com/

======
TallGuyShort
Hard to believe it's even used by real law enforcement: a lot of the
information isn't even accurate.

------
dan_the_welder
Because the one they have needs to be water-boarded.

